# Hostingbegriffe: bin total verwirrt, bitte helft mir!



## dsolianyi (19. August 2004)

Hallo!

Da ich in der nächsten Zeit einen Server betreiben will (welcher Typ steht noch nicht fest; deswegen auch dieser Thread), sehe ich mir verschiedene Webseiten durch, die sowas anbieten. Dabei werde ich von den Hosting-Begriffen wie "Virtual Hosting", "Shared Hosting", "Co-Location", "Dedicated Server", "Root Server", "Managed Server" und noch anderen einfach "überschwämmt". Da ich für mich das richtige finden will, würde ich Euch sehr dankbar sein, wenn Ihr euch Zeit nimmt und mir so detailiert wie möglich beschreibt, was was ist. Des weiteren würde ich mich über folgendes sehr freuen:

- Links zu Wörterbüchern bezüglich dieser Thema
- Übersich über die Anbieter (Hoster)
- Literaturvorschläge bzw. Verweise an die Bücher
- Bemerkungen zu einem oder anderem Hostingtyp (z.B. was dort zu beachten gibt)
- Übersicht über Vor- und Nachteile des jeden Hostingtyps

Danke Euch im voraus für die Mühe

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
SOLIANYI Dmitri


----------



## Arne Buchwald (19. August 2004)

Shared Hosting = Mehrere Webspace-Kunden liegen auf einem Server
Co-Location = Unterstellen deines eigenen Servers bei z.B. uns
Dedicated Server = eigener dedizierter Server, d.h. dir steht ein eigener Server zur Verfügung, i.d.R. ein Mietserver
Virtual Hosting = s. Shared Hosting
Root Server = s. dedizierter Server
Managed Server = dedizierter Server, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass sich der Anbieter um die sichere Administration und das Aktuellhalten der Dienste kümmert. Du hast hier keinen Rootzugriff.

Wir bieten alle Bereiche selbst an. Welcher jedoch zu empfehlen ist, hängt davon ab, was du machen möchtest.


----------

